# Fermi doch Thermi



## tm0975 (4. März 2010)

Wie Fudzilla berichtet, wird die TDP der kommenden Geforce GTX 480 bei knapp 300 Watt liegen. Die kleinere GTX 470 soll eine TDP von ca. 220 Watt haben. Dennoch sollen die finalen Spezifikationen noch immer nicht feststehen.

Fudzilla - GTX 480 to have a 300W TDP

Weiterhin wird berichtet, dass die GTX 480 ca. 20 bis 30% schneller als eine GTX 285 sein wird.

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/17922/1/


----------



## Adam West (4. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Wie Fudzilla berichtet, wird die TDP der kommenden Geforce GTX 480 bei knapp 300 Watt liegen. Die kleinere GTX 470 soll eine TDP von ca. 220 Watt haben. Dennoch sollen die finalen Spezifikationen noch immer nicht feststehen.
> 
> Fudzilla - GTX 480 to have a 300W TDP
> 
> ...



wenn sich das alles bewahrheitet (auch mit den preisen), dann hat sich NV gerhörig ins bein geschossen. weitaus höhere tdp als ATI pendanten aber nur minimal höhere leistung. was ne lachnummer. ich sag nur hd2900 oder fx5900 debakel


----------



## Fl_o (4. März 2010)

Hatts nicht geheißen das die 480 nur 220 W braucht ? 

Und das sie schneller als die 5870 sein sollte dafür teurer ?


----------



## eMMelol (4. März 2010)

Seit ihr denn immernoch nicht fertig mit solchen Gerüchten? Also wenn die Spezifikation noch nicht entgültig feststeht wie soll das da oben denn dann eine News sein? Die Karte kommt doch noch diesen Monat und solche Gerüchte haben wir auf PCGH schon tausendfach gelesen und dann doch wieder das Gegenteil. Heidenei freu ich mich auf die Test von PCGH oder Heise der Karte, damit dieser Unsinn ein Ende findet.

mfg eMMe


----------



## stefan.net82 (4. März 2010)

mit sicherheit wissen´s wir erst, wenn die karten erhältlich sind! doch stimmen die wattangaben, ist fermi oder thermi nicht gerade sparsam, was das angeht.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (4. März 2010)

eMMelol schrieb:


> Seit ihr denn immernoch nicht fertig mit solchen Gerüchten? Also wenn die Spezifikation noch nicht entgültig feststeht wie soll das da oben denn dann eine News sein? Die Karte kommt doch noch diesen Monat und solche Gerüchte haben wir auf PCGH schon tausendfach gelesen und dann doch wieder das Gegenteil. Heidenei freu ich mich auf die Test von PCGH oder Heise der Karte, damit dieser Unsinn ein Ende findet.
> 
> mfg eMMe



100% agree.... Was soll der Müll, da kann jeder schreiben, was er will, es gibt noch keine handfesten Beweise, wat die Karte kann und wat net!!!! Also an alle die meinen irgendwelchen, supertollen News gelesen zu haben, beghaltet sie für euch, sonst artet das mal wieder hier aus!!!!

Das gleiche gilt für die PCGH Redaktion: Solange ihr keine Beweise für die Behauptungen habt (sei es Wärmeverlust, Leistung, Takt,etc.) lasst es doch einfach sein...

Greetz


----------



## plichi (4. März 2010)

wenn an den ganzen "Gerüchten" nichts dran wäre, würde
1. es sie nicht geben
2. es paar mehr Statements von Nvidia geben
3. Nvidia nicht tatenlos zusehen wie sie immer mehr Marktanteil an AMD/ATI       verlieren

Irgendwas wahres ist an Gerüchten eh dran..sonst würde es sie nicht geben..


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (4. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Wie Fudzilla berichtet, wird die TDP der kommenden Geforce GTX 480 bei knapp 300 Watt liegen. Die kleinere GTX 470 soll eine TDP von ca. 220 Watt haben. Dennoch sollen die finalen Spezifikationen noch immer nicht feststehen.
> 
> Fudzilla - GTX 480 to have a 300W TDP
> 
> ...



Mit Sicherheit kann man nur sagen...Das es bisher alles nur Gerüchte sind. 

Wenn man bedenkt das Gerüchte besser sind, als garnix von Sich hören lassen...Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen das ein paar davon Hausgemacht sind und das mit Absicht.

Bleibt uns nur noch Abwarten und Tee trinken...es is ja bald Weihnachten...Ähh Launch-Day...


----------



## hugo38 (4. März 2010)

Also wenn die Partner das sagen, das sie knapp an der 300Watt grenze ist, wäre das der Hammer. Ich hatte mit so ca. 250Watt gerechnet, was ja auch schon inakzeptabel wäre. 
Dann kommt ja noch hinzu, das man ein extra Netzteil brauch mit mindestens *600Watt und 42A auf einer Leitung*. Das heißt man muss sich noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen was so um die 100€ kostet.
Ich denke das es eine Unmöglichkeit ist, wenn ich das mit der HD5870 vergleiche, den Stromverbrauch um ca. 110 Watt zu verringern. 
Ich denke die Karte ist im eigenen Sinn (Nvidia) nicht verkehrt gebaut. Ich nehme an, das Nvidia nur eine Karte gebaut hat um das eigene Hauptgeschäft zu bedienen (Teslakarten), und dachte davon könnten sie dann ganz einfach eine Desktopkarte machen die die Atikarten schlagen wird, leider ging das in die Hose. Und aufgrund der eigenen Äußerungen, wie toll doch die Karte sei, haben sie ganz vergessen, das wir in einer Zeit von "Energiesparen" leben. Wie gesagt die HD5870 hat eine TDP von 188 Watt zu ca. 300Watt Fermi, dann könnte man auch die Fermi mit der 5970er vergleichen die den selben Stromverbrauch hat, allerdings hat die dann auch viel mehr Leistung.


----------



## xdevilx (4. März 2010)

Adam West schrieb:


> wenn sich das alles bewahrheitet (auch mit den preisen), dann hat sich NV gerhörig ins bein geschossen. weitaus höhere tdp als ATI pendanten aber nur minimal höhere leistung. was ne lachnummer. ich sag nur hd2900 oder fx5900 debakel


seit wann is die HD2900 von Nvidia??


----------



## Adam West (4. März 2010)

xdevilx schrieb:


> seit wann is die HD2900 von Nvidia??



wer behauptet das denn? bitte interpretier nichts in meine posts rein, was ich nicht schreibe... 
ich sprach von misslungen graka generationen, ich habe nicht behauptet, das diese von NV waren...


----------



## GoZoU (4. März 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> Dann kommt ja noch hinzu, das man ein extra Netzteil brauch mit mindestens *600Watt und 42A auf einer Leitung*. Das heißt man muss sich noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen was so um die 100€ kostet.


Diese Angaben sind eigentlich recht normal. Schau dir mal die Spezifikationen dieser GTX285 von XfX an: Graphic Cards - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 200 Series - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285



> *POWER SUPPLY ADVISORY*
> NVIDIA MINIMUM POWER SUPPLY REQUIREMENTS
> 
> 
> ...


Des Weiteren muss der Hersteller (Nvidia) auch mit Leuten/OEM Fabrikanten rechnen, die am falschen Ende sparen und ein billiges Netzteil einsetzen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## faibel (4. März 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> Dann kommt ja noch hinzu, das man ein extra Netzteil brauch mit mindestens *600Watt und 42A auf einer Leitung*. Das heißt man muss sich noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen was so um die 100€ kostet.



Woran erkennst du das es auf einer Leitung bereitgestellt werden muss ?

_(with a 12V current rating of 46A)_ bedeutet das bei 12V 46A bereitgestellt werden müssen. Von "einer Leitung" steht da nichts.

Bei "einer Leitung" sieht es dann auch sehr mau aus was Netzteile angeht. Weder das TopModell von BeQuiet (1200W) noch ein Enermax (1250W) schaffen auch nur annähernd diese Werte "auf einer Leitung". Somit ist es blödsinn was du behauptest.


----------



## Naumo (4. März 2010)

gerüchte sind und bleiben gerüchte..
ich will hier keine nvidia karten hochpreisen oder ati schlechtmachen, jedoch muss man sagen dass der gf100 bestimmt ein schneller chip sein wird, sogar schneller als der ati-chip, jedoch hat ati finde ich alles richtig gemacht bisher mit seinen highend grakas (bis auf die lieferzeiten/-engpässe). da die 58xx serie leider nur ein "remake" der 48xxer ist war das auch nicht so schwer wie das was NV macht.. da kanns schonmal hier und da hapern.. aber dafür ham se ne neue architektur, die wenn die gtx4xx doch "schlecht" sind in der nächsten generation dafür umso besser werden, und da wird ATI wieder zu knabbern haben... mal sehen was die Zeit bringt.. meine GTX285 hat da noch ein paar leistungspuffer inpetto denk ich und da kann ich gern warten bis genaus da ist und preise sich anpassen, bzw. manche karten endlich mal breitflächig lieferbar sind.. das machen sich die händler nämlich auch zu nutze.. leider
in 2-3 wochen wissen wir auf jeden fall mehr

EDIT:
zB: Corsair NTs haben "nur" eine Leitung  
d.h natürlich dass auf den 12v-schienen die Stromstärke lieferbar sein muss.. denn ein 500W NT hat nich 500W auf der 12V, sondern kombiniert.. bei meinem sinds zB nur 420W


----------



## Hugo78 (4. März 2010)

Der hunderste Gerüchtethread ... 

... ich zitiere mal (wieder) CB.


> Dazu gibt es auch einige Details zu den Features sowie den Anforderungen für die *GTX 480*.
> Dabei ist unter anderem von einem *600-Watt-Netzteil mit 42 Ampere* auf der 12-Volt-Leitung die Rede.
> Was im ersten Moment recht viel aussieht, ist in der Branche aber durchaus normal.
> Zum Vergleich: eine *GTX 285 von XFX* hat beispielsweise eine *Netzteilempfehlung* von *630 Watt bei 46 Ampere* auf der 12-Volt-Schiene.


quelle: Link


----------



## hugo38 (4. März 2010)

Das was auf den Kartons bei den specs stand sind das *Minimalanforderungen*, keine Empfehlung und dann noch 4 Sterne dahinter, ansonsten ist kein einwandfreier Betrieb gewährleistet laut Nvidia.
Außerdem können wir das nicht mit alten Karten vergleichen, wir müssen uns da schon die neuen ATI karten zum Vergleich ziehen und da ist der Stromverbrauch inakzeptabel.
Es gibt Netzteile von Corsair die haben 46A auf einer Leitung.

Das sind keine Gerüchte sondern Fakten mit den Angaben, von Nvidia selber.


----------



## eMMelol (4. März 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> Das was auf den Kartons bei den specs stand sind das *Minimalanforderungen*, keine Empfehlung und dann noch 4 Sterne dahinter, ansonsten ist kein einwandfreier Betrieb gewährleistet laut Nvidia.
> Außerdem können wir das nicht mit alten Karten vergleichen, wir müssen uns da schon die neuen ATI karten zum Vergleich ziehen und da ist der Stromverbrauch inakzeptabel.
> Es gibt Netzteile von Corsair die haben 46A auf einer Leitung.
> 
> Das sind keine Gerüchte sondern Fakten mit den Angaben, von Nvidia selber.


 
Warum kann man das denn nicht mit alten Karten vergleichen?
BTW ein solches Corsair Netzteil kann es in der EU nicht geben da hier eine Richtlinie festlegt das auf einer 12 Volt Schiene maximal 20 A anliegen dürfen.

mfg eMMe


----------



## hugo38 (4. März 2010)

Na mir gehts doch in erster Linie um den Stromverbrauch von den aktuellen grakas, und dann kann ich doch nicht eine alte Karte mit einer neuen vergleichen. Es geht doch darum das Nvidia zu Ati in Konkurrenz treten muß und nicht gegen eine eigene alte.

Na mein Netzteil hat 22A auf einer Schiene und auf der 2ten auch.


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Weiterhin wird berichtet, dass die GTX 480 ca. 20 bis 30% schneller als eine GTX 285 sein wird.
> 
> Fudzilla - Partners still don't have Fermi final specs


Wenn das stimmt, dann wäre sie ziemlich genauso schnell wie die 5870. Das wäre krass. 

MfG


----------



## Sularko (4. März 2010)

Über Fermi wurden schon so viele Gerüchte geschrieben. Ich warte auf PCGH Test´s.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (4. März 2010)

eMMelol schrieb:


> Warum kann man das denn nicht mit alten Karten vergleichen?
> BTW ein solches Corsair Netzteil kann es in der EU nicht geben da hier eine Richtlinie festlegt das auf einer 12 Volt Schiene maximal 20 A anliegen dürfen.
> 
> mfg eMMe



Diese Richtlinie kenne ich nicht oder ist veraltet...

Was soll ich zu meinem Netztteil dann sagen...es feuern??? 

Enermax PRO-82+ II Netzteil - 525 Watt

*Technische Details:* 

Maße: 150 x 85 x 140 mm (BxHxT)
Lüfter: 120 mm (Fuzzy-Logik Lüftersteuerung)
Formfaktor: ATX12V V2.3
Effizienz: Ø 83,48 %, Max. 85,37 % (50 % Last), inkl. 80Plus Bronze Zertifikat
Active PFC (0,99)
Netzkompatibilität: 100 - 240 V
Leistung: 525 W
+5V: 24 A
+3,3V: 24 A
3,3V+5V: 140 W
+12V1: 25 A
+12V2: 25 A
+12V3: 25 A
12V kombiniert: 40 A / 480 W
-12V: 0,6 A (7,2 W)
+5Vsb: 3 A (15 W)
Anschlüsse:
1x 24-Pin
1x 4+4-Pin EPS12V / ATX12V
3x 6+2-Pin PCIe
7x SATA
6x 4-Pin Molex
1x 4-Pin Floppy
Garantie: 3 Jahre
 
               Und wie man sehen kann, würden bei einer Kombination der 12 V Leitungen schon 40A  / 480 Watt zu verfügung stehen
(das würde zwar mein Netzteil mit dem Rest des PCs an oder über die maximale Leistungsgrenze bringen / hat aber auch nur 525 Watt insgesamt).
Betreiben könnte ich damit bestimmt ne Fermi....doch über Systemabstürze unter Volllast sollte ich mich dann nicht beschweren...


----------



## hugo38 (4. März 2010)

ja, das schlimme ist nur wir warten und warten und wenn sie dann käuflich ist, kommt ATI auch schon mit der neuen Generation raus, lach.


----------



## Hugo78 (4. März 2010)

@Hugo38

Entweder das NT liefert die benötigte elektische Arbeit (Watt) und vor allem die Stromstärke (Amper), oder nicht.

Seit wann gibt es Minimalempfehlungen für Netzteile?
Es gibt hier Grundvoraussetzungen, keine Empfehlungen a la _"Mit 200W mehr läuft deine GTX480 20% schneller"_ oder son Quatsch.

@tm975

Fudzilla sollte man dann schon richtig übersetzen.


> The only official thing that came from Nvidia and that has something to do with performance is the fact that one of the cards will end up 20 to 30 percent faster than the GTX 285...


Damit ist dann wohl die 470 gemeint.


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Fudzilla sollta man dann schon richtig übersetzen.
> Damit ist dann wohl die 470 gemeint.


"one of the cards" übersetzt du also mit GTX470, interessant. 

MfG


----------



## hugo38 (4. März 2010)

Das steht auf der Verpackung von nvidia (minimal anforderungen)


----------



## Hugo78 (4. März 2010)

Boah und es gibt keine Anforderungen darüber... entweder es läuft oder net... 



DaStash schrieb:


> "one of the cards" übersetzt du also mit GTX470,  interessant.
> 
> MfG



Jo, weil es abzusehen ist, das NV mit der 470 die 5850 im Visier hat.


----------



## hugo38 (4. März 2010)

Ja es wird laufen, nur zu was für einen Preis, ich denke die Karten werden sich nicht verkaufen lassen, wenn die mal auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Rangerspeed (4. März 2010)

NV sagte selber, das warten lohnt sich !?! Vielleicht meinten die damit die NÄCHSTE Generation oder die GF 104


----------



## tm0975 (4. März 2010)

eMMelol schrieb:


> Seit ihr denn immernoch nicht fertig mit solchen Gerüchten? Also wenn die Spezifikation noch nicht entgültig feststeht wie soll das da oben denn dann eine News sein? Die Karte kommt doch noch diesen Monat und solche Gerüchte haben wir auf PCGH schon tausendfach gelesen und dann doch wieder das Gegenteil. Heidenei freu ich mich auf die Test von PCGH oder Heise der Karte, damit dieser Unsinn ein Ende findet.
> 
> mfg eMMe


es geht ja um's cebit-feedback hier und da gibt es schon karten, auch wenn neben jeder karte ein nvidia-männchen steht. insofern konkretisieren sich die gerüchte mehr und mehr.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2010)

Nichts als Gerüchte, aber das war ja schon immer so. Ich warte. 

Wenn die Fermis schneller als die HD58xx sind bin ich schon glücklich, und das werden sie mit Sicherheit


----------



## DarkMo (4. März 2010)

hmm, also als ich meinen rechner zusammengebaut hab, hab ich mir nen 460W NT gegönnt. auf 80% leistung (weiter runter dürfte es laut spezifikation ja nich fallen ^^) entspräche das 368 Watt. sprich 460 werden aus der dose gezogen und 368 kommen im rechner an - im worst case. meine 4870 hat ne tdp angabe von 157 Watt. sprich fürs system wären noch 211 Watt über (die cpu zieht davon maximal 125 Watt, is aber sogar undervolted bei mir, aber tut ja nix zur sache ^^ - langt zumindest dicke).

wenn wir da jetzt mal die angeblichen 300W draufrechnen, sind wir bei 511W. das wieder auf 100% hochgerechnet kommen wir auf rund 640W bei nem NT mit diesem 80% zeugs. bei noname müsste iese empfehlung also noch deutlich höher ausfallen. daher kann ich das grad ned so wirklich glauben. weil bei meiner 4870 steht auch als angabe irgendwas von über 500W NT drauf als minimum - aber nen kleineres marken NT bringt eben auch schon genug leistung. wenn da nun also übertriebene 600W auf der packung prangen, würde ich von maximal 200W ausgehen wollen.

so, hab grad nochmal geschaut: mind 500W für eine und mind 600W für CF wird empfohlen laut packung. gut, is garnichmal so unrealistisch ^^ wenn wir mal sagen, 450 reichen, 500 sind angegeben, dann wäre das ne übetreibung von 11,11111% ^^ wenn die 600W angabe von der fermi als auch diesen 111% da entspricht, ann wäre ne "realistische" angabe (also wieder auf 100% normalisiert) wohl ziemlich genau 540W.

rechnen wir nochmal im vergleich mit meinem system. 540W netzteil auf 80% hieße, es kämen 432 im system an. ohne graka (-157W) blieben bei mir 211W übrig. also haben wir hier nen spielraum von 432-211=221W - gut geschätzt mit 200-250W ^^

diesem gerechne nach zufolge erscheint es mir nich grade realistisch, das die 300W so stimmen. oder die hersteller haben plötzlich sehr knapp kalkulierte angaben auf der packung stehen ^^


----------



## mixxed_up (4. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nichts als Gerüchte, aber das war ja schon immer so. Ich warte.
> 
> Wenn die Fermis schneller als die HD58xx sind bin ich schon glücklich, und das werden sie mit Sicherheit




Hmm, wenn ATi eine HD 5890 raushaut wohl nicht mehr, vorrausgesetzt die Gerüchte bewahrheiten sich, wonach es mittlerweile sehr aussieht. Von wegen die neuen nVs hauen die ATis in Grund und Boden ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2010)

das die Fermis nur minimal schneller sein sollen (5%) halte ich für unrealistisch. Es sind bis jetzt nur Gerüchte, wie gesagt ich warte


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2010)

Selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass "der MOD" meinen Beitrag wieder "entfernt" .... (wäre btw. eine Sache des Anstandes sich bei mir zu melden)

Sind wir uns nicht alle einig, dass
- es Spekulationen sind und bleiben bis es etwas *konkretes* gibt
- auf jeden Fall *beide* Anbieter sehr gute Produkte vorzuzeigen haben
- es eigentlich völlig akademisch ist welche nun "etwas besser" ist
- der Markt sich sehr schnell auf die eine oder andere Seite schlagen wird

Mich interessiert bloss eines; wie komme ich an eine möglichst leistungsfähige Karte zu einem möglichst "erträglichen" Preis
*Das* kann ich entscheiden wenn beide Produkte
- von verschiedenen Anbietern in genügender Anzahl auf dem Markt erhältlich sind
- sich preismässig "eingependelt" haben
- es verlässliche Benches (möglichst von PCGH(x) gibt

Bis dahin sehe ich genügend wichtige und schwerwiegende Probleme die etwas Aufmerksamkeit verdienen

Ich habe fertig


----------



## HCN (4. März 2010)

Ihr immer mit eurem Stromsparen....

Da kaufen sich Leute super High End Monitore, 5.1. Souround Anlagen und anderens Zeugs und Hardware für 1000ende von Euro und meckern dann rum wenn irgendwas ein paar kwh mehr verbraucht.

Wen interessiert das schon... Energiesparen, Ökostrom ich kann es einfach nicht mehr hören.

Wenn wir den ganzen Atomausstiegsmüll nicht hätten wäre der Strompreis kein Problem, dann sollen sie die Gegend doch mit neuen AKWs vollfplastern und einen khw Preis von 10 c machen und alle sind glücklich...

Ansonsten interessierts mich einen Dreck was die Nvidias oder Atis oder sonstwas verbrauchen, ich habe mir in meinen neunen Rechner ein 1 kw Netzteil reingebaucht also sollen sie nur kommen....


----------



## faibel (4. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, also als ich meinen rechner zusammengebaut hab, hab ich mir nen 460W NT gegönnt. auf 80% leistung (weiter runter dürfte es laut spezifikation ja nich fallen ^^) entspräche das 368 Watt.



Nein, die 460W geben die Leistung an die das Netzteil abgeben kann. Es kann also durchaus deutlich mehr als 500W aus der Steckdose ziehen.


----------



## Genghis99 (4. März 2010)

Alles Spekulation. Wenn der GF100 so schlecht ist - bringt ihn NVidia erst gar nicht auf den Markt. Die sind doch nicht bescheuert. Würde bedeuten, sämtliche Debakel der Vergangenheit zu ignorieren und nicht daraus gelernt zu haben. Also - für so blöd halte ich die einfach nicht.


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Alles Spekulation. Wenn der GF100 so schlecht ist - bringt ihn NVidia erst gar nicht auf den Markt. Die sind doch nicht bescheuert. Würde bedeuten, sämtliche Debakel der Vergangenheit zu ignorieren und nicht daraus gelernt zu haben. Also - für so blöd halte ich die einfach nicht.


Genau, die schießen einfach mal millionen, wenn nicht milliarden, an Entwicklungskosten in den Sand und versuchen nicht, im Falle der Fälle, den Manko evtl. durch geschicktes Marketing auszubügeln. 

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (4. März 2010)

faibel schrieb:


> Nein, die 460W geben die Leistung an die das Netzteil abgeben kann. Es kann also durchaus deutlich mehr als 500W aus der Steckdose ziehen.


wenn die 460 schon die 80% wären, hätte ich ja sogar noch mehr luft ^^ kuhle sache *g* aber glaube irgendwie, das das die 100% sind *hmm*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn die 460 schon die 80% wären, hätte ich ja sogar noch mehr luft ^^ kuhle sache *g* aber glaube irgendwie, das das die 100% sind *hmm*




So ist es auch, die 460W sind natürlich das was es max zieht. Und davon berechnest du jetzt die Effiziens (die sich jeh nach Last verändert) und schwups hast du deine echte Leistung die das Netzteil bereitstellt. Der Rest von den 460W Verpuffen als Wärme in der Luft


----------



## Fl_o (4. März 2010)

> Ihr immer mit eurem Stromsparen....
> 
> Da kaufen sich Leute super High End Monitore, 5.1. Souround Anlagen und anderens Zeugs und Hardware für 1000ende von Euro und meckern dann rum wenn irgendwas ein paar kwh mehr verbraucht.



Mitlerweile wird schon wegen 30W gemeckert  ( Verbrauch eines Nokia aufladegerätes)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem Stromsparen....
> 
> Da kaufen sich Leute super High End Monitore, 5.1. Souround Anlagen und anderens Zeugs und Hardware für 1000ende von Euro und meckern dann rum wenn irgendwas ein paar kwh mehr verbraucht.
> 
> ...




Da stimme ich zu, wer Stromsparen möchte darf sich kein Highend-PC kaufen, das passt nicht zusammen. 

Ich kaufe mir kein Supersportwagen um Sprit zu sparen


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2010)

Aber es läßt sich Beides miteinander verbinden, siehe neuen Porsche/ 3l. 

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (4. März 2010)

aber was is am verlagen nach einer guten kombi so verkehrt? ^^ un wenn ich im jahr nur 50 euro spar - haben oder nich haben. hier auf ne kleinigkeit verzichtet, dort auf eine, mal nen schokoriegel weniger oder mal zu en billigen chips gegriffen die au ned schlechter schmecken oder oder. der berühmte spruch "kleinvieh macht auch mist". wenn man immer nur alles einzeln betrachtet isses klar deprimierend *g* aber es kommt ja eben immer auf die summe an.

und wenn jeder mit nem rechner 50W spart und das wären 10millionen in deutschland (mal ne zahl ausm ärmel geschüttelt), wären das schon 500 millionen watt weniger verbrauch. was leistet son kraftwerk?
Kraftwerk ? Wikipedia
hmm, wenn ich das richtig sehe (und deute ^^), kann man mal so 25 giga watt annehmen kilo is 1000 und giga sind 1000*1000=1.000.000 - eine million watt. demnach könnte man mit sowas rund 500 kraftwerke in dtl sparen? oO kann das hinkommen xD die armen arbeitsplätze  aber die liebe umwelt ^^

hat scheinbar alles so seine vor und nachteile *g*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2010)

Stromkraftwerke Sparen? Eher andersrum, mehr bauen das wir noch stärke Grafikkarten entwickeln und einsetzen können  

Das ist ja das schöne an Strom, den kann man immer produzieren, anders als Holz oder Kohle. Daher wird Strom sowieso in der Zukunft immer mehr Bedeutung finden. 

Ich warte ja noch auf bezahlbare Stromflatrates


----------



## DarkMo (4. März 2010)

naja, ich weis ja nich. kohle is limitiert, öl is limitiert, uran irgendwo auch, aber da macht eher ie endlagerung probleme, sonne/wasser/wind is nich so arg effizient und teuer... also von unlimitiertem strom seh ich wenig, vorallem in meinem geldbeutel oO


----------



## HCN (4. März 2010)

Deshalb gehört die Zukunft ja auch den Fusionskraftwerken.

Alles andere muss als zum übergang solange halten.


----------



## Graywulf28 (4. März 2010)

Kernfusion?! Ich frag mich warum die Regierung Millionen in "Ökostrom" verpulvert, wenn damit
in paar hundert Jahren der Energiebedarf in keinster Weise mehr gedeckt kann 

Fermi hin oder her. Es werden wohl viele enttäuscht, auch wenn es kein Debakel wird. 
Meine Vermutung^^


----------



## schneiderbernd (4. März 2010)

und auch hier: heise online - Nvidias Fermi: Leistung der GeForce GTX 470 enthüllt


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2010)

OT!!

MfG


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (4. März 2010)

Graywulf28 schrieb:


> Kernfusion?! Ich frag mich warum die Regierung Millionen in "Ökostrom" verpulvert, wenn damit
> in paar hundert Jahren der Energiebedarf in keinster Weise mehr gedeckt kann
> 
> Fermi hin oder her. Es werden wohl viele enttäuscht, auch wenn es kein Debakel wird.
> Meine Vermutung^^



In dem Post verweist DarkMo nur im Allgemeinen auf Kraftwerke (siehe seinen Link). Wenn mit Atomenergie richtig umgegangen wird, ist es sogar Umweltschonend! (nicht immer Tscherlobyl und Wackersdorf schreien) Im Übrigen werden zZ viele EPR (Atomenergiegewinnung) mit hohem Sicherheitsstandarts neu gebaut.



DarkMo schrieb:


> aber was is am verlagen nach einer guten kombi so verkehrt? ^^ un wenn ich im jahr nur 50 euro spar - haben oder nich haben. hier auf ne kleinigkeit verzichtet, dort auf eine, mal nen schokoriegel weniger oder mal zu en billigen chips gegriffen die au ned schlechter schmecken oder oder. der berühmte spruch "kleinvieh macht auch mist". wenn man immer nur alles einzeln betrachtet isses klar deprimierend *g* aber es kommt ja eben immer auf die summe an.
> 
> und wenn jeder mit nem rechner 50W spart und das wären 10millionen in deutschland (mal ne zahl ausm ärmel geschüttelt), wären das schon 500 millionen watt weniger verbrauch. was leistet son kraftwerk?
> Kraftwerk ? Wikipedia
> ...



Für mich ist das genauso ne Michlmädchen Rechnung wie:
Wenn ich jetzt aufhöre zu rauchen und das Geld spare, dann hab ich am Ende des Jahren ne menge Geld gespart.... (macht fast niemand)
Und ich bezweifle das Du diese kleine Ersparnis wirklich genießen wirst, oder sie Dir am Ende des Jahres überhaupt auffällt! 

Und wie schon jemand richtig bemerkte:

Wer High-Eng haben möchte, muß auch dafür Zahlen, dazu gehört auch der Unterhalt!!!


----------



## tm0975 (4. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu, wer Stromsparen möchte darf sich kein Highend-PC kaufen, das passt nicht zusammen.
> 
> Ich kaufe mir kein Supersportwagen um Sprit zu sparen



wozu sollte ich für minimale mehrleistung 60 bis 70% höhere verbräuche akzeptieren? wenn im 5er bmw ein 200 ps motor 10 l nimmt und in der e-klasse 17l, kaufe ich gewiß keine e-klasse!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2010)

Im Highend Bereich doch völlig wayne, oder wen interessieren bei Supersportwagen der Verbrauch? Da ist es egal ob ein bisschen mehr Leistung, viel mehr Sprit zieht.


Die HD2900er haben sich auch verkauft, oder die Pentium4 CPU`s (um mal ein paar Stromverschwender zu nennen). 


Hat damals jemand gemeckert das die 88er Karten soviel Saft ziehen? Muss wohl modern sein aus einer Fliege einen Elefanten zu machen. Worauf wartet ihr eigentlich noch? Auf 200% schnellere Karten und dabei 100% weniger Verbrauch?


----------



## HCN (4. März 2010)

zu P4 Zeiten gab es eben noch nicht diese Öko und spar welle wie heute.

Die entstand erst in den letzten 1-2 Jahren.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. März 2010)

FUDzilla halt.


----------



## faibel (4. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> So ist es auch, die 460W sind natürlich das was es max zieht. Und davon berechnest du jetzt die Effiziens (die sich jeh nach Last verändert) und schwups hast du deine echte Leistung die das Netzteil bereitstellt. Der Rest von den 460W Verpuffen als Wärme in der Luft



Eben nicht! 
Ein 460W Netzteil kann 460W an das System abgeben. Das ist die "echte" Leistung die es an die Komponenten abgeben kann. An der Steckdose wird natürlich deutlich mehr aufgenommen .. grob überschlagen müssten es 90W Verlustleistung sein bei Volllast (und 80% Wirkunsgrad).

Ergo: 550W aus der Steckdose -> 460W für das System
90W wandelt das NT in Wärme um.


----------



## Jan565 (4. März 2010)

46A zu ziehen ist nicht schwer. Auf meinem NT steht auch das ich Pro leitung nur 16A habe. Meine Karte bekommt trotzdem 52A wenn sie es benötigt. Zumindest lauf GPU-Z. Aber das mit den 300W halt ich zwar auch nur für ein gerücht, aber mal sehen was dran ist. Wird man sehen wenn die raus kommen.


----------



## bishop (4. März 2010)

Ich nehme stark an, dass der große Stromverbrauch daher kommt, dass Nvidia die Voltages stark angezogen hat um die große Streuung in der Transistorenherstellung aufzufangen. Widrigenfalls wären noch viel schlechtere Yields und damit Kartenanzahlen zu erwarten.

Im Umkehrschluss jedoch sollte es da draußen auch Fermichips geben, die zum großen Teil aus "guten" Transistoren bestehen und somit auch ein enormes Übertaktungspotential haben bzw deutlich weniger als diese 300W schlucken


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2010)

faibel schrieb:


> Eben nicht!
> Ein 460W Netzteil kann 460W an das System abgeben. Das ist die "echte" Leistung die es an die Komponenten abgeben kann. An der Steckdose wird natürlich deutlich mehr aufgenommen .. grob überschlagen müssten es 90W Verlustleistung sein bei Volllast (und 80% Wirkunsgrad).
> 
> Ergo: 550W aus der Steckdose -> 460W für das System
> 90W wandelt das NT in Wärme um.




Wäre mir ganz neu, und glaube ich auch nicht. 

Denn je nach Last verändert sich die Effiziens. Und das das nicht stimmt was du sagst, merkt man grad an billig-netzteilen. Diese schaffen nichtmal annähernd was drauf steht. Ist ja auhc kein Wunder denn ihre Effiziens ist weit unter teuren Netzteilen, daher bricht ein 600W Billigteil auch gerne mal schon bei 400W Last ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Wenn mit Atomenergie richtig umgegangen wird, ist es sogar Umweltschonend! (nicht immer Tscherlobyl und Wackersdorf schreien) Im Übrigen werden zZ viele EPR (Atomenergiegewinnung) mit hohem Sicherheitsstandarts neu gebaut.


 
Wo ist denn ein Atomkraftwerk umweltschonend? 
Denk mal daran, dass das Uran als Uranerz gefördert, raffiniert und transportiert werden muss, dann geht deiner Argumentation (die keine ist), schnell die Luft aus.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (4. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo ist denn ein Atomkraftwerk umweltschonend?
> Denk mal daran, dass das Uran als Uranerz gefördert, raffiniert und transportiert werden muss, dann geht deiner Argumentation (die keine ist), schnell die Luft aus.



Ich sagte ja auch bei entspechendem Umgang...erzähl mir bitte nicht das n Braun-Kohle Tagebau umweltfreundlich ist.  Das danach übrigens auch noch transpotiert und aufbereitet wird. Wenn man mal überlegt wie lange man mit dem Radioaktivem Material auskommt ohne es zu tauschen...Überleg mal wie groß ein Wind-Park sein müßte oder wie viel Strand man für Gezeitenkraftwerke bräuchte um nur ein AKW zu ersetzten. Ich glaube auch nicht das Du auch nur in einen Kilometer entfernung zu einem Windpark leben möchtest, da ist es ruhiger wenn man bei einem Flughafe wohnt.
Natürlich kann man gut dagegen wettern...es ist ja so populär das zu tun...doch sollte man hier auch mehr wissen als das Allgemeine Vorurteil. 
Groß Britannien diskutiert zur Zeit heftig gegen den Atomausstieg...

Atomstrom ist grüner Strom?

Bitte sag mir jetzt nicht, das die natürlich positiv Argumentieren...das machen die Gegner auch nur anders rum...wenn Du mehr wissen willst bitte per PN .. Danke.



Edit: ich sagte doch nicht gleich schreien...


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (4. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> So ist es auch, die 460W sind natürlich das was es max zieht. Und davon berechnest du jetzt die Effiziens (die sich jeh nach Last verändert) und schwups hast du deine echte Leistung die das Netzteil bereitstellt. Der Rest von den 460W Verpuffen als Wärme in der Luft



Das ist falsch. Schau dir die Plaketten an, die auf den Netzteilen kleben. Dort sind IMMER die DC-Output-Werte in Ampere/Watt angegeben, die sich dann zur Nennleistung des Netzteiles aufsummieren, die dann in Watt angegeben ist. Das ist also immer die Leistung, die das Netzteil am Ende zur Verfügung stellt. Bzw. sollte, es gibt ja auch Billigschrott, der schon weit unter der Nennleistung den Geist aufgibt. 

Alles andere wäre auch zu gefährlich, da der Kunde den genauen Wirkungsgrad eines Netzteiles fast nie kennt, also selbst bei Bekanntsein des Leistungsbedarfes der Hardware (DC/Gleichstrom) ins Blaue hinein raten müßte, wieviel Watt AC (110/220V Wechselstrom) man denn nun ansetzen müßte. Und wenn man dann ein zu niedrig dimensioniertes Netzteil hat, besteht durchaus Brandgefahr. 

Für diese Gefahr trügen dann die Hersteller der Netzteile die Verantwortung (Produkthaftung). Also wird schon aufgrund der Haftung mit Werten gerechnet, die dem Kunden eine Chance geben, die zueinander passende Hardware auszuwählen. Und das sind in dem Fall eben die sekundären Werte, also das, was am Netzteil letztlich an Strom "rauskommt".


----------



## faibel (4. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wäre mir ganz neu, und glaube ich auch nicht.
> 
> Denn je nach Last verändert sich die Effiziens. Und das das nicht stimmt was du sagst, merkt man grad an billig-netzteilen. Diese schaffen nichtmal annähernd was drauf steht. Ist ja auhc kein Wunder denn ihre Effiziens ist weit unter teuren Netzteilen, daher bricht ein 600W Billigteil auch gerne mal schon bei 400W Last ein.



Kannst du als Laie ja auch nicht wissen. Bei Netzteilen wird immer die Leistung angegeben die auf der Sekundärseite entnommen werden kann. Und warum macht man das ? Damit man Netzteile vernünftig Dimensionieren kann! Das lernt jeder Auszubildende im Elektronikgewerbe im ersten Lehrjahr.
Als Beispiel schaue dir diverse Typenschilder von Netzteilen an:

z.b. dies (BeQuiet BQT-E7 400W):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst ist hier eindeutig die Abgabeleistung zu finden (DC OUTPUT). Für jeden Strang sind die maximal Möglichen Ströme und die Gesamtleistung zu finden.
Wenn du genauer stöbern möchtest kannst du dir die Messprotokolle auf 80plus.org anschauen sofern du in der Lage bist diese zu lesen.


----------



## d00mfreak (4. März 2010)

Hab grad das auf Heise.de entdeckt.

Hmm... werd wohl doch zu ner ATi greifen müssen. Sollten die Preisgerüchte stimmen, ist Fermi bzgl. P/L Verhältnisses fast das schlechteste, das man sich kaufen kann...

Argh... würde ich doch das CCC nicht so hassen


----------



## HCN (4. März 2010)

Der nächste Horst der mit dieser "News" ankommt...

Sagt mal lest ihr eigentlich auch mal was im Forum schon steht?


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (4. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja auch bei entspechendem Umgang...erzähl mir bitte nicht das n Braun-Kohle Tagebau umweltfreundlich ist.  Das danach übrigens auch noch transpotiert und aufbereitet wird. Wenn man mal überlegt wie lange man mit dem Radioaktivem Material auskommt ohne es zu tauschen...


Gern! Wenn du dir überlegst, wie lange man den am Ende immer anfallenden radioaktiven Müll an der Backe hat. Da ist nämlich nix mit Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn. Das Zeug strahlt für Jahrtausende, ja JahrZEHNtausende! Und selbst danach ist zB. Plutonium immer noch höchst giftig. 

Das Problem der Endlagerung ist noch nirgends auf der Welt auch nur ansatzweise gelöst. An der ersten todsicheren deutschen Endlagerlösung arbeitet man sich gerade auf.:

Schachtanlage Asse ? Wikipedia

Da reichte der Schutz nicht mal für 40 Jahre. Von 20.000 oder 100.000 Jahren ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## HCN (4. März 2010)

> selbst danach ist zB. Plutonium immer noch höchst giftig


 
Das Plutonium sowie das U238 sollte man ja auch nicht weg werfen, sondern nuklear verbrennen bzw. in schnellen Brutern zu Pu umwandeln. Der restliche hochradioaktive Abfall ist in glas eingeschmolzen weitgehend ungefährlich, solange er FACHGERECHT entsorgt wird (also nicht so wie bei Asse).

Asse war reines menschliches Versagen und hat mit richtiger Entsorgung und Lagerung nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## DarkMo (4. März 2010)

ihr seht schon, fermi zerstört unsere (um)welt!

nur mal nen versuch das thema wieder zu richten mit nem möglichst unsachlichen und provokanten satz


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (4. März 2010)

Mipfelzuetze schrieb:


> Gern! Wenn du dir überlegst, wie lange man den am Ende immer anfallenden radioaktiven Müll an der Backe hat. Da ist nämlich nix mit Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn. Das Zeug strahlt für Jahrtausende, ja JahrZEHNtausende! Und selbst danach ist zB. Plutonium immer noch höchst giftig.
> 
> Das Problem der Endlagerung ist noch nirgends auf der Welt auch nur ansatzweise gelöst. An der ersten todsicheren deutschen Endlagerlösung arbeitet man sich gerade auf.:
> 
> ...



Ich wiederhole:
*Ich sagte ja auch bei entspechendem Umgang*...

Das Thema Endlagerung ist ebenso weiterhin in Entwicklung Wie die Atomenergie selbst...und es werden mit Sicherheit passende Lösugen gefunden...auch sind nicht alle Endlager in diesem Zustand.
Laut Richtlinien muß vor dem Bau eines EPR / AKW die Entsorgung gewähleistet werden!

Zum anderen hast Du völlig außer Acht gelassen (was ich im dem Post auch ansprach) wie man Sinnvoll Atomenergie ersetzen soll und das viele Alternativen eine massieve Umweltschädigung mit sich bringen...

Bitte nimm Dir die Zeit und lies das Posting in Ruhe nochmal durch und denke darüber nach... es ist nicht immer so einfach wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht.

Wenn Du zu dem Thema noch was zu sagen hast bitte per PN. Für mich ist das eine Meinungsäußerung, abgeschlossen und im Grunde OffTopic.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Atomstrom ist grüner Strom?
> 
> Bitte sag mir jetzt nicht, das die natürlich positiv Argumentieren...das machen die Gegner auch nur anders rum...wenn Du mehr wissen willst bitte per PN .. Danke.


 
Der Link ist klasse. 
Eine Webseite der Atomlobby als Begründug zu deren Aussagen ist schon sehr dreist. 
Nee, per PN will ich das nicht diskutieren, weil Atomlobbyisten und CPU Anhänger bei sowas einfach nicht objektiv argumentieren, geschweige andere Meinung anerkennen können, sorry also. 

Wenn du willst, kannst du deine Meinung in diesem Thread ausdrücken, dann beteilige ich mich gern. KLICK


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (4. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Das Plutonium sowie das U238 sollte man ja auch nicht weg werfen, sondern nuklear verbrennen bzw. in schnellen Brutern zu Pu umwandeln. Der restliche hochradioaktive Abfall ist in glas eingeschmolzen weitgehend ungefährlich, solange er FACHGERECHT entsorgt wird (also nicht so wie bei Asse).
> 
> Asse war reines menschliches Versagen und hat mit richtiger Entsorgung und Lagerung nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun.



Nein. Asse war lange Zeit das beste und sicherste Endlager für schwach bis mittel radioaktive Abfälle. Als Forschungsprojekt hätte es die besten Voraussetzungen langfristiger Sicherheit bieten müssen. Aber Pustekuchen wars! 

Und genau so sieht es bei allen möglichen Endlagerstätten aus. Für derart lange Zeiten KANN man keine Sicherheit garantieren. Und die Konsequenzen wären in jedem Fall katastrophal. Und dann hätte man nicht viel Zeit, abzuwägen, was man tut, weil die Konsequenzen überlegten Vorgehenes möglicherweise noch schlimmer wären. In Tschernobyl waren zB die meisten Todesopfer jene, die die Aufräumungsarbeiten NACH der Katastrophe leisten mußten. 

Und was das Verbrennen von Plutonium und Uran238 angeht, so ist in diesem Wirtschaftssystem die Frage nach Vernunft und Umweltgefährdung oder Ressourcennutzung nicht entscheidend. Geld ist das einzige gültige Kriterium. Wenn es billiger ist, wirft man auch reines Plutonium weg und macht neue Uran-Brennstäbe.


----------



## HCN (4. März 2010)

Ja es war eine Forschungseinrichtung, du hast aber schon mit bekommen, das die den Dreck einfach in Löcher geworfen und verbuddelt haben?

Geplant war eigentlich alle Fässer fachgerecht und vorallem rückholbar zu lagern, aber die Typen haben die Kohle eingesackt und das Zeug einfach verscharrt.....
Ausserdem war das Problem mit dem alkalischen Grundwasser seit Jahrzehnten bekannt, wurde aber von den Verantwortlichen bewusst über jahre hinweg totgeschwiegen.....


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (4. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Link ist klasse.
> Eine Webseite der Atomlobby als Begründug zu deren Aussagen ist schon sehr dreist.
> Nee, per PN will ich das nicht diskutieren, weil Atomlobbyisten und CPU Anhänger bei sowas einfach nicht objektiv argumentieren, geschweige andere Meinung anerkennen können, sorry also.
> 
> Wenn du willst, kannst du deine Meinung in diesem Thread ausdrücken, dann beteilige ich mich gern. KLICK



Ich werde mir gerne morgen den Thread komplett durchlesen und dann was dazu schreiben, da passt auch das Thema 
(deshalb wollte ich es per PN, doch so werde ich gerne meine Meinung  dort abgeben...) Da kann dann jeder was dazu beitragen der möchte zB *Mipfelzuetze*

Denn hier sollte es eigentlich um Fermi gehen und was dazu gehört: Gerüchte  



P.S. und die Atom-Gegner argumentieren nich Lobbyistisch und Einseitig??


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (4. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Ja es war eine Forschungseinrichtung, du hast aber schon mit bekommen, das die den Dreck einfach in Löcher geworfen und verbuddelt haben?
> 
> Geplant war eigentlich alle Fässer fachgerecht und vorallem rückholbar zu lagern, aber die Typen haben die Kohle eingesackt und das Zeug einfach verscharrt.....
> Ausserdem war das Problem mit dem alkalischen Grundwasser seit Jahrzehnten bekannt, wurde aber von den Verantwortlichen bewusst über jahre hinweg totgeschwiegen.....



Eben! 
Und wenn so die besten Endlager aussehen, Lager, bei denen der Staat das Geld gibt und die Industrie ihren Müll und die Verantwortung abliefern kann, dann möchte ich lieber nicht wissen, wie dann Endlager aussehen, die unter schlechteren Rahmenbedingungen angelegt werden...


----------



## HCN (4. März 2010)

Da gebe ich dir Recht, aber das Problem ist dann ja wohl ein menschliches und kein technisches, wenn man Korruption und co nicht in den Griff kriegt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gleiche gilt für die PCGH Redaktion: Solange ihr keine Beweise für die Behauptungen habt (sei es Wärmeverlust, Leistung, Takt,etc.) lasst es doch einfach sein...


Wir wissen, was Sache ist - aber wir dürfen es nicht sagen. Sollen wir aber deiner Meinung nach keine Gerüchte in den News bringen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Ich werde mir gerne morgen den Thread komplett durchlesen und dann was dazu schreiben, da passt auch das Thema


 
Das kannst du gerne machen.



ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Denn hier sollte es eigentlich um Fermi gehen und was dazu gehört: Gerüchte


 
Da gebe ich dir Recht.
Solange man keine Fakten von Vergleichen zur Hand hat, ist alles Spekulation.



ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> P.S. und die Atom-Gegner argumentieren nich Lobbyistisch und Einseitig??


 
Nein, sie zeigen die Vor- und Nachteile der Technologien auf und bieten Alternativen an.


----------



## HCN (4. März 2010)

> Wir wissen, was Sache ist - aber wir dürfen es nicht sagen. Sollen wir aber deiner Meinung nach keine Gerüchte in den News bringen?


 
Ich finde es ziemlich verlogen wenn man Gerüchte in den News bringt obwohl man schon längst sicher weiss ob da was dran ist oder nicht, man es aber nicht sagen darf....
Irgendwie assig....


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (4. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht, aber das Problem ist dann ja wohl ein menschliches und kein technisches, wenn man Korruption und co nicht in den Griff kriegt.


Um das OT abzuschließen: Klar sind das menschliche Probleme. Aber zu diesen menschlichen Problemen gerade in solch einer Gesellschaftsform gehört eben auch, für einen kurzfristigen Gewinn langfristige Risiken zu ignorieren. 

Im Fall der Kernkraft bedeutet das, daß man nicht bereit ist, auf die Technologie zu verzichten, obwohl man weiß, daß man das Risiko nicht beherrschen kann. Es bleibt immer ein gewisses Restrisiko. Bei jeder Technologie und selbst bei vernünftigstem Gebrauch. Und das bedeutet dann eben nicht, daß dann zB, das Blatt eines Windkraftwerkes abreißt und zwei Menschen erschlägt oder eine Explosion im Kohlekraftwerk ein Dutzend Menschen tötet und einen riesigen Krater hinterläßt. Sondern es bedeutet, daß weite Landstriche verseucht, unbewohnbar gemacht werden und tausende, ja möglicherweise Millionen Menschen (Tiere, Pflanzen) auf lange Sicht mit schweren gesundheitlichen Einbußen zu leben haben, früh sterben oder gleich tot sind. 

Dabei gibt es Alternativen. Allein mit dem, was heute schon an Energieeinsparungen ohne Komforteinbußen möglich ist, könnte man auf alle Kernkraftwerke verzichten. 

So. Nu aber Schluß!


----------



## Lower (4. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir wissen, was Sache ist - aber wir dürfen es nicht sagen. Sollen wir aber deiner Meinung nach keine Gerüchte in den News bringen?




Ich finde es schon ok, dass ihr Gerüchte in die News bringt, aber langsam sind es echt viele 

Ich will mich ja nicht an den Fermi Ü100 Seiten Thread erinnern, wo ständig neue Gerüchte rauskommen.

Diese ganze Gerüchteherumschei**erei schadet 1.) Nvidia selbst 2.) PCGH!
und hilft ATI 

Ich habe mir eine ATI besorgt wieso?

Ich hatte eine 8600GTS und war super zufrieden!! 

Was mich allerdings gestört hat:

Ich habe schon von einem Freund von meiner Mutter, der bei Asus arbeitet erfahren, dass Nvidia ihnen vor März nichts liefert. Auf meine Frage was mit Larrabee sein wird hat er mich ausgelacht. Nun ja und dann kam die HD5870  ja und nun bin ich richtig zufrieden.

So was glaubst du Marc, wie würden sich Informationen wie die TDP, die du in einem kurzen Post hier hergeben könntest, auf die allgemeine Einstellung der User bezüglich Nvidia auswirken. Ich glaube es wäre durchaus positiv, da wir endlich definitive FAKTEN hätten, denn wir vertrauen PCGH im großen und ganzen! Oder beobachtet hier ein Nvidia-Spion das ganze herumgegagge. Nvidia macht sich einen schlechten ruf und ich kann einfach nicht verstehen welche Politik sie hier führen.


Für mich ist Nvidia derzeit ein totales No-Go. So schlecht machen es ja keine anderen Firmen die unter Zugzwang stehen!      

wei wei wei


----------



## DarkMo (4. März 2010)

Mipfelzuetze schrieb:


> Allein mit dem, was heute schon an Energieeinsparungen ohne Komforteinbußen möglich ist, könnte man auf alle Kernkraftwerke verzichten.
> 
> So. Nu aber Schluß!


damit sind wir ja nu ungefähr wieder bei dem, womit das anfing. kreis geschlossen und nu weiter mit fermi *g*


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (4. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich verlogen wenn man Gerüchte in den News bringt obwohl man schon längst sicher weiss ob da was dran ist oder nicht, man es aber nicht sagen darf....
> Irgendwie assig....



Diese Aussage ist doch mehr als deutlich...
Zitat:
Wir wissen, was Sache ist - aber wir dürfen es nicht sagen. Sollen wir aber deiner Meinung nach keine Gerüchte in den News bringen?

Das bedeutet: Mittlerweile sind Ihnen Fakten bekannt (wer weiß seit wann), aber Sie sind an die NDA Abmachungen gebunden und dürfen nichts preis geben. 
Wenn PCGH diese Gerüchte nicht erwähnen täte, würden sehr viele Dies bemängeln (dann wären echt viele Beiträge nie zustande gekommen)

Darüber hinaus kann man nach dieser Aussage, wohl in der April Ausgabe, mit PCGH eigenen Benches rechnen.
Ich kann dieser kurzen Mittteilung nur Gutes abgewinnen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es ziemlich verlogen wenn man Gerüchte in den News bringt obwohl man schon längst sicher weiss ob da was dran ist oder nicht, man es aber nicht sagen darf.... Irgendwie assig...


Du solltest deine Wortwahl und dein Posting noch mal überdenken. Assig wäre es, alle Gerüchte zu ignorieren - dann stehen unsere Leser bis zum Launch nämlich ohne Informationen dar.


			
				Lower schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganze Gerüchteherumschei**erei schadet 1.) Nvidia selbst 2.) PCGH!


Wieso schadet uns das? Wir hatten über die Cebit dank unserer Fermi-News mehr Seitenzugriffe denn je sowie weltexklusives Material.


			
				Lower schrieb:
			
		

> So was glaubst du Marc, wie würden sich Informationen wie die TDP, die du in einem kurzen Post hier hergeben könntest, auf die allgemeine Einstellung der User bezüglich Nvidia auswirken. Ich glaube es wäre durchaus positiv, da wir endlich definitive FAKTEN hätten, denn wir vertrauen PCGH im großen und ganzen!


Wie sich auswirken würden? Hmmm, das Geschrei wäre unübertroffen. Und ich gefährde meinen Arbeitsplatz und den einiger anderer.


----------



## Lower (4. März 2010)

Es regen sich viele User darüber auf, dass PCGH etwas zurückhält, denn es wurde schon oft gesagt, dass PCGH schon Infos hat! Naja so schlimm ist es auch nicht für PCGH aber immerhin...Nvidia zieht hier eindeutig den kürzeren. Unbeliebter denn je kenne ich Nvidia nicht!

Ich denke nicht, dass das Geschrei große Ausmaße nehmen würde, da es definitiv ist. ATI Anhänger würden sich in den Ar*** beißen wenn sie niedrig wäre im Gegenteil würden sie sich über Nvidia lustig machen. Umgekehrt bei Nvidia, sie würden ATI-Anhänger auslachen wenn sie ne niedrige TDP entgegen aller Gerüchte bewahrheitet, bei einer hohen TDP allerdings schießen sie sich ins Bein.


Das es viele Arbeitsplätze kosten kann ist mir klar, deswegen verstehe ich auch, dass ihr nichts preisgeben dürft. Aber ist schon ne feine Sache soetwas zu wissen was?  


Ich beneide den Job als PCGH Redakteur 

naja bin ja noch zu jung vllt ergibt sich was später...

lg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

Nun, alles hat Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wieso schadet uns das? Wir hatten über die Cebit dank unserer Fermi-News mehr Seitenzugriffe denn je sowie weltexklusives Material.


 
Und habt durch geschicktes Vergeben von Werbeplatz entsprechend Geld verdient...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

Das weiß ich nicht, da ich mit Anzeigen rein gar nichts zu tun habe.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (4. März 2010)

Dieses Video ist gerade von Nvidia auf deren Facebook Seite veröffentlicht: YouTube - GTX 480 Unigine and 3D Vision Surround Demo (GF100)

Es zeigt unter anderem das Heaven Bench in 1920x1080 Auflösung


----------



## HCN (4. März 2010)

Na Also, das geht doch!!!!

Ist doch endlich mal eine klare Ansage, jetzt müsste nur jemand mit dem gleichen Prozessor und entsprechenden Ati Karten das ganze nachmachen (FPS Werte sind ja angegeben) und schon hätten wir einen halbwegs passablen Vergleich....


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (5. März 2010)

Und es zeigt das die GTX480 recht gut im Heaven Bench abschneidet, im Bereich der Drachen-Rundfahrt bei 1920x1080 mit etwa 45 fps ist doch n Annehmbarer Wert...da muß sich wohl ATI warm anziehen... 
(in dem Fall das nichts geschönt wurde)



Macht mal Pause bei Minute 3:00...die Grafik zeigt (angeblich) ATI HD5870 als rote Linie und die andere Linie ist die GTX480!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. März 2010)

Nur fett Power bei heftiger Tessellation ist nicht alles.


----------



## Hugo78 (5. März 2010)

Wie man die Leistung einordnet, bleibt abzuwarten, Spielebenchmarks sind entscheidend.

Doch eines zeigt das Video auf jeden  Fall sehr deutlich.
Die GTX480 bleibt die ganze Zeit über leise und darum gehts ja grad in diesem Thema (indirekt).

Edit: Bin schon auf die GTX495 gespannt, in Sachen Lautheit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur fett Power bei heftiger Tessellation ist nicht alles.


 
Für Nvidia Jünger schon. 

Trotzdem ein nettes Video, aber da es von Nvidia Leuten gemacht ist, warte ich lieber noch mit Jubelsprüngen. 


Edit:
Gibts die Shirts eigentlich zu kaufen?


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (5. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur fett Power bei heftiger Tessellation ist nicht alles.



Das mag stimmen, doch über den Rest können wir nur spekulieren...aber es ist n erster Ansatz zur Leistungs Angabe (wobei das ein von nVidia produziertes Video ist, und somit nicht absolut Aussagekräftig)


----------



## HCN (5. März 2010)

h ich hätte mir das Video komplett anschauen sollen, also die HD 5870 loost hier ja mal voll ab, das sind im schnitt wohl eher 30-50 % mehrleistung!

Wenn das in den meisten games auch so ist, dann weiss ich was ich demnächst kaufen werde!

Also ich traue Nvidia nicht zu, dass sie sowas faken würden


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

eine Frage zum Ungine Heaven Benchmark:

Ist der nicht eher Nvidiaoptimiert?

Ist es DX11?



Naja von 30% kann schon die Rede sein allerdings auch nicht mehr! Was aber bei nem halben Jahr nicht so viel ist.

Außerdem ist es Ungine Heaven und kein anderer Benchmark. Am meisten interessiert mich 3d Mark...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es Ungine Heaven und kein anderer Benchmark. Am meisten interessiert mich *3d Mark*...


 
Der ist aber auch eher Nvidia lastig.


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

ja? wusste ich nicht!

welcher Benchmark ist "unparteiisch"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2010)

Eigentlich keiner.


----------



## HCN (5. März 2010)

> Ist es DX11?


 
Schau dir doch das Vid in FullHD an und stopp dann wenn se die Einstellungen zeigen.

Bleibt nur fraglich warum sie kein AF und AA angemacht haben, vielleicht wird dann der Unterschied kleiner?

In den comments meinte einer, dass Nvidia aus seinen PReisfehlern gelernt habe und die Karte zu akzeptablen Preisen anbieten wird, also auch 400-500 Euro wie die 5870....

Aber ansonsten ist es doch eh wieder ein hin und her spiel, Nvidia ist halt dann für April-September die nummer eins und dann ist Ati wieder bis zum nächsten Frühling der Sieger und so weiter...


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (5. März 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> eine Frage zum Ungine Heaven Benchmark:
> 
> Ist der nicht eher Nvidiaoptimiert?
> 
> ...



Dieses Benchmark basiert Hauptsächlich auf der Funktion Tessellation und die ist Bestandteil von DX11. Somit ist es nicht nVidia Optimiert.

DX10 beherrschen sogar die Vorgänger Modelle beider Hersteller recht Gut, deshalb ist in hinblick auf die Zukunft, genau dieses Benchmark sehr Aussagekräftig, 
da es zZ das einzige mit DX11 Unterstützung ist. 

Fazit: Ja es ist DX11 / Nein es ist nicht nVidia Optimiert / Das Heaven Bench sollte Dich intressieren falls Du DX11 Spiele zocken möchtest / 3D Mark benches gibt es viele...


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

Also ich sehe schon, dass kein AA und AF angeschaltet ist, allerdings sind die Werte mit den schönen roten und grünen Balken schon vorher da und sicher nicht der Vergleich des von ihm gestarteten Benchmarks, obwohl es natürlich sein kann, dass sie getrickst haben! 

naja ich bin mit meiner HD5870 zufrieden und brauch keine Fermi, auch wenn sie ach so toll wären. Dann overclocke ich halt meine HD5870 auf gtx480 niveau, 1050Mhz packt meine locker 

also wenn das gegen Fermi nicht ausreicht was dann?



(seit wann kostet eine HD5870 400-500€? Meine hat 320 gekostet..... )

edit:

@ikarus_can_fly:

ach schön soetwas zu wissen danke für die Info. Aber ich will wirklich erst finale Werte sehen, einen ausführlichen Test von PCGH und der Ikarus kann wortwörtlich fliegen....

Ich zocke derzeit dirt2 und cod 4, bc2 wird auch dazu kommen und metro2033


----------



## HCN (5. März 2010)

Bei Alternate sind die 5870 im schnitt bei 400-500 gelistet....


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

Ja wenn du von verfügbaren ausgehst. Ich habe auf meine 1^Monat gewartet konnte es auch verkraften.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (5. März 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> @ikarus_can_fly:
> 
> ach schön soetwas zu wissen danke für die Info. Aber ich will wirklich erst finale Werte sehen, einen ausführlichen Test von PCGH und der Ikarus kann wortwörtlich fliegen....
> 
> Ich zocke derzeit dirt2 und cod 4, bc2 wird auch dazu kommen und metro2033



Ich Zocke grade auch Dirt 2, bald Stalker CoP sowie metro2033  und wenn Du mal mein Sysprofile-Bild angeschaut hast, wirst Du fest stellen ich betreibe auch eine HD5870 und die tuts auch noch ne Weile. Denn ob ich jetzt bei CMR Dirt 2 100 fps oder 120 fps mit Fermi habe, sehe ich erst mit Fraps... Beim Spielen selber ist der Unterschied Unwichtig 
P.S. warum fragst Du wenns Dir eh egal ist???



Lower schrieb:


> Ja wenn du von verfügbaren ausgehst. Ich habe auf meine 1^Monat gewartet konnte es auch verkraften.



Ha ich hab meine etwa vor Zwei Wochen gekauft, in K & M rein, Geld aufn Tresen und mit Asus EHD5870 wieder raus...Wartezeit...was ist das? (war ganz spontan...)


----------



## slayerdaniel (5. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Ich Zocke grade auch Dirt 2, bald Stalker CoP sowie metro2033  und wenn Du mal mein Sysprofile-Bild angeschaut hast, wirst Du fest stellen ich betreibe auch eine HD5870 und die tuts auch noch ne Weile. Denn ob ich jetzt bei CMR Dirt 2 100 fps oder 120 fps mit Fermi habe, sehe ich erst mit Fraps... Beim Spielen selber ist der Unterschied Unwichtig
> P.S. warum fragst Du wenns Dir eh egal ist???
> 
> 
> ...



Ist Metro2033 schon draussen?


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (5. März 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Ist Metro2033 schon draussen?



Nö..Leider nicht, vor beiden steht der Zusatz bald, weil ich noch keins von beiden habe!!! Das ist des Rätzels Lösung...

Kommt wohl erst im Herbst...


----------



## Hugo78 (5. März 2010)

Metro 2033 kommt in 11 Tagen. 

Metro 2033 (uncut) inkl. Wendecover: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## tm0975 (5. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Dieses Benchmark basiert Hauptsächlich auf der Funktion Tessellation und die ist Bestandteil von DX11. Somit ist es nicht nVidia Optimiert.
> 
> DX10 beherrschen sogar die Vorgänger Modelle beider Hersteller recht Gut, deshalb ist in hinblick auf die Zukunft, genau dieses Benchmark sehr Aussagekräftig,
> da es zZ das einzige mit DX11 Unterstützung ist.
> ...



es geht doch darum, ob der heaven-benchmark realistisch die anforderungen von spielen wiederspiegelt und da gibt es stimmen, die das verneinen. also abwarten und schauen, was die dx11-spiele an fps bringen. die sind der maßstab und nix anderes...


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (5. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> es geht doch darum, ob der heaven-benchmark realistisch die anforderungen von spielen wiederspiegelt und da gibt es stimmen, die das verneinen. also abwarten und schauen, was die dx11-spiele an fps bringen. die sind der maßstab und nix anderes...



Ich habe ja schon auf der Seite 10, weit oben darauf hingewiesen, das dieses Benchmark-Video mit Vorsicht zu betrachten ist, da es von nVidia selber stammt.
Folgende beiden Postings sind zusammenhängend:



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur fett Power bei heftiger Tessellation ist nicht alles.





ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Das mag stimmen, doch über den Rest können wir nur spekulieren...aber es ist n erster Ansatz zur Leistungs Angabe (wobei das ein von nVidia produziertes Video ist, und somit nicht absolut Aussagekräftig)



Auch sagte ich in einem Posting, das man deshalb erst noch freie Benches abwarten solle, zB von PCGH.
Nur weil ich diese Komentar nun nicht jedesmal wiederhole, werden sie nach lange nicht ungesagt...Bitte keine Postings aus dem Zusammenhang reissen...

Im Übrigen wurde bei dieser Karte so ziemlich alles Verneint: Die einen zu Heiß -> Die anderen Stimmt nicht / Die einen zu Lahm -> Die anderen sie wird schneller als ne HD5980 / das könnte noch lange so weitertreiben...bringt aber rein garnichts... 



THX Hugo78 danke für die Info...dann wird bei mir sehr bald n neues Spiel schlaflose Nächte verursachen


----------



## DarkMo (5. März 2010)

hat ja schon im vorfeld gehießen, dass die wohl sehr gut bei tesselation sein soll. aber spiele basieren sicher nich nur auf tesselation. gerade am anfang wird das wohl eher noch zaghaft eingesetzt werden und der ganze tolle bench nutzen verfliegt im wind. und wer weis, was es für ati karten gibt, wenn das richtig in fahrt kommt. nix genaues weis man nich ^^ aber gut, man kauft ja auch ein stück weit zukunftssicher, da könnte das (bei guter leistung in anderen bereichen) durchaus nen kaufargument bilden.


----------



## Fl_o (5. März 2010)

> . und wer weis, was es für ati karten gibt, wenn das richtig in fahrt kommt



Tippe mal stark auf garnix, da Ati / amd sowas nicht macht 

PhysX usw zusatzprogramme ...


----------



## DarkMo (5. März 2010)

ich red ja au ned von sonem zeug wie physix, das kein nich geschmierter hersteller nutzen wird, sondern von zum bsp tesselation im großen umfang, wo jeder baum (un ned nur die berge im hintergrund), jede figur, jedes haus... "getesselt" ^^ wird. bis dahin gibts sicher schon lang die 6er serie (gut, da hat ati erstmal das risiko des neuen chips, was grad nv durchlebt) die von den frühen dx11 erfahrungen mit den 5ern profitieren kann usw usf.


----------



## Masterchief (7. März 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> 46A zu ziehen ist nicht schwer. Auf meinem NT steht auch das ich Pro leitung nur 16A habe. Meine Karte bekommt trotzdem 52A wenn sie es benötigt. Zumindest lauf GPU-Z. Aber das mit den 300W halt ich zwar auch nur für ein gerücht, aber mal sehen was dran ist. Wird man sehen wenn die raus kommen.



Du weist schon das 52A = 624W sind oder ? keine karte auf der welt brauch soviel .... nicht mal die Asus Ares


----------



## Dan23 (7. März 2010)

Bin dafür das die neue GF in Thermi umbennant wird!
Gefällt mir der Name!
Die TDP finde ich bei allen Highend-Grakas unanständig!
Warum braucht man nur so viel Strom?


----------



## faibel (8. März 2010)

Masterchief schrieb:


> Du weist schon das 52A = 624W sind oder ? keine karte auf der welt brauch soviel .... nicht mal die Asus Ares



624W sind es jedoch nur wenn man die 12V Spannung als Grundlage nimmt. Die Karte wird diesen Wert jedoch nach den Spannungswandlern ermitteln und dort liegt eine deutlich geringere Spannung an. Die 52A müssten dann mit der Vgpu multipliziert werden was zu einer deutlich geringeren Leistung führt.


----------



## Fl_o (8. März 2010)

> Bin dafür das die neue GF in Thermi umbennant wird!
> Gefällt mir der Name!
> Die TDP finde ich bei allen Highend-Grakas unanständig!
> Warum braucht man nur so viel Strom?


Bin dafür das dein Post unsinnig ist  

Was sollen fragen wie "Warum braucht man nur so viel Strom?" 

Kann man auch gleich fragen: 

Warum gibt es bloß Krieg? 
Warum brauchen die ATI Karten weniger Strom? 
Warum ist die Sonne so weit Weg 
Warum mach ich das alles hier 

Wen dir der Strom verbrauch wichtig ist bist du mit einer ATI 56xx gut beraten



> ich red ja au ned von sonem zeug wie physix, das kein nich geschmierter  hersteller nutzen wird,


ach und 3d Vision ist auch geschmiertes Zeugs was nimmand nutzt ?  
Das nenne ich nämlich vorbildlich, war klar das sowas von NV kommt und nicht von AMD/ATI  die werden das dan halt ihrgendwan mal nachkopieren..


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hat ja schon im vorfeld gehießen, dass die wohl sehr gut bei tesselation sein soll. aber spiele basieren sicher nich nur auf tesselation.


Das ist nur bedingt vorteilhaft, da wohl die Fermi die Haupttessalisationsarbeit von Shadern übernehmen läßt und für diese ist die Tessalisation wohl wesentlich schwieriger zu programmieren, was nicht unbedingt dafür spricht, dass die Entwickler dieses Verfahren untertsützen werden, es sei denn natürlich das ganze wird evtl. "gesponsert" 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2010)

Fermi tesselliert wie Cypress mit einer FF-Unit sowie dem Domain- und Hull-Shader. Schwieriger zu programmieren ist hier nichts.


----------



## klefreak (8. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Fermi tesselliert wie Cypress mit einer FF-Unit sowie dem Domain- und Hull-Shader. Schwieriger zu programmieren ist hier nichts.




Das denke ich auch, ist ja mehr oder weniger über DX normiert, wie das zu funktionieren hat, außerdem übernimmt eh der Treiber die Verteilung der Aufgaben an die Hardware??
--> es wird wohl kaum einer direkt auf der Hardware der Karte programmieren?


----------



## Explosiv (8. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> und wer weis, was es für ati karten gibt, wenn das richtig in fahrt kommt. nix genaues weis man nich ^^





Fl_o schrieb:


> Tippe mal stark auf garnix, da Ati / amd sowas nicht macht
> PhysX usw zusatzprogramme ...




Aber so langsam wird es  : Link

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## rabit (8. März 2010)

Auf den Titel bezogen:
Alles nur Spekulation versteh nicht warum man über ungelegte Eier sich Urteile bildet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Aber so langsam wird es  : Link
> 
> Gruß Explosiv




Klingt sehr interessant, doch mal sehen was daraus wird. 

Am Ende nutzt es kein Spielehersteller (war ja schon bei DX10.1 so, welch sinnloses Feature ).


----------

